# growing indoor club clones out doors



## cutthoatish420 (Mar 22, 2011)

i was thinkin about gettin some clones from the club and growing them outdoor i was wondering what i would have to do to the clone to get it ready and make that possible or do i jus throw it in the dirt


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 22, 2011)

I like to gradually introduce my plants to the outdoors.  Or if I know there will be a few days of cloudy weather then I will put them out and let them get used to the powerful sun.


----------



## vdog (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi
Im doing a small gorilla grow this year, and had the same question recently.... http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55266

The biggest problem you are going to have is getting them to take without going into flower.  I am going to assume the cuttings are from a mature donor and have been under atleast 14 hours of indoor light so if you put them out before May 20 which is when the days are 14 hours long on a national average than you might see early flower.  

Also you will want to get your plants used to the suns rays, this is called hardening.  If you take a plant from inside and place it into direct sun it can "burn". I have the best experience keeping the plants outside all day for a total of 3 days, but in a spot where they are shaded most of the time, and then they can go into the ground.  However my inside temp and outside temp is only a temp drop of 10 degrees, so if you live in a colder area, you will have to do the inside outside shufffle for awhile to acclimitize the plants to the temp difference.

The easiest way is to start from seed, you can get feminized ch9 from female-seeds for 17 pounds, with shipping thats 32 dollars US.  I just started 5 seeds last week and got 5 sprouts.  With seed the plants are new and have no light time stamp on them, and they grow into the season, and as they mature they stay in veg as the day light hours get longer.

Not saying you cant get the clones to take, but you will have to reduce the light period they are getting to 14 hours keep it there for atleast 2 weeks (to be safe) and then harden them outdoors.  Getting clones out can be difficult, but it can be done.  

I have had a seasoned outdoor grower on another forum tell me that 13 hours of sunlight will allow "most" strains to take as clones provided they were at 14 hours indoors.  However, he also said that with all of the hybrid breeding going on now a days, if you buy seed stock it may contain sativa genes that will flower at the slightest drop in light period.

If this is your first outdoor grow, you may want to do the seed thing, or be prepared to reduce your light period on your clones *slowly as to not trigger flower, *followed by a brief period of temp and sun hardening.

whatever you do, dig the biggest hole you can, and backfill with good soil, in the past I have used walmart soil bags for 4 bucs, because they do have a small amount of moss and manure in it. They are 11 gallons (1.5 cubic feet) so I dig a hole that will accomadate the bag of soil that is roughly 15 inchs cubed (15"x15"x15").  That size of a hole will leave a couple of inchs below the ground level so that I can top it off with natural dirt, this will help hide the spot and keep pests at bay.  Rodents love the smell of fresh dug soil and manure.  That is why its best to prepare your spots as soon as possible so they can "settle" to their surroundings.  If you dig, backfill, and plant in a close interval, your going to want to screen the plant with wire or a soda bottle so that the same rodents dont get it.  Rodents like weed as much as humans.  Problem is that chicken wire and soda bottles attract human eyeballs and unwanted attention.  

The key to successful outdoor gorilla grows is to scout locations.  I start searching mine as early as Febuary.  If your growing on your own land forget about what I said, but the hole size and backfill is important, unless you have naturally occuring soils that will provide good grows.  Where I have seen a 1 pound plant grow in landscapping rock that had hard compacted soil underneath it.

The reason I say hole size is because it makes a difference with your final product.  The same seasoned grower is in Arcata California and he or she has showed me where the same strain was grow in a 25 gallon hole vs a tractor dug hole of 200 gallons, both started at the same time, same light, and same watering schedule.  The hole that was refered to as long as the length of a shovel yielded 7 pounds and the the smaller hole yielded 1.5 pounds.  

My take on the outdoors, everyone says that indoor hps dro weed brings the best prices, but for me outdoor organic brings the best taste and smoke and thats what Im in the game for.  Like Franco says, "the sun brings out terpins that indoors cannot".

Remeber harden, harden, harden

hope that helps, dont worry about people who tell u to go read, that just means they cant answer your question or they dont have the time to share their experience, and thats what this is suppossed to be for, sharing.
Good luck

P.s. If you do decide on some seeds, start them indoors under 14 hours of light, once they sprout keep indoors for 7 days and then you can start the hardening outdoors!  Much easier, just remember, dont put outside until the nighttime lows are atleast 50 degrees and provided the days are close to 13 hours before they reach maturity they will keep going all season long!  Its all about timing


----------



## ftw2012 (Mar 22, 2011)

last year i had great luck just putting mine out either the morning before it was suppose to be a cloudy day or i put them out for a day in the tall grass before i transplant them into the ground so then they can at least be shaded a bit and even on the brightest and hottest of summer days if i was sure to water it good before id put it out there if it didnt get direct sun all day then by the next day it would seem fine no matter how direct the sun was   hope that made sense...


----------



## vdog (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, I think hardening can be over emphasied, provided the root zones doesnt get hot, I have seen plants go directly from indoors to out.  But try putting a seedling in a 18 ounce beer cup out in 90 degree weather in the sun.... forget about it, you will be able to watch it shrivel infront of your eyes.  I just do the 3 days of shade to be sure that the plant will take without issue.


----------



## cubby (Mar 23, 2011)

I have been growing outside for 25+ years.....succesfuly. I'll tell you how I do it and you can change or adapt as is best for you locale.
First, wether clone or from seed you want a plant that is sturdy enough to withstand buffeting from winds (even in a sheltered area, there will be winds). I start hardening off my plants when they're around 6-8 inches tall. I wait untill all chances of chill are past (around here thats mid-may). 
For the first week they go out in late morning to a shady area under a simple protective enclosure made of chicken wire or window screen (to protect from squirrels, stray cats,ect), and come in to the house in the early evening.
The second week they go under thier screen in the shade and stay out over night, unless there's bad weather, cold, heavy rains ect.
At the end of the second week I move the plants to an easterly facing area where they'll get morning sun, they'll stay here 3-4 days, again under thier securiy screen, and weather permitting.
By the end of this 3-4 days they'll be ready to move to full sun to await their final homes in the ground.
As you move them from shade to full sun you'll notice that they need water more frequently and in larger doses, water as needed but don't drown them, when they go in the ground, availability of water will be sporadic at best. Sometimes you'll worry about them being flooded, other times you'll be hauling water to them to make sure they get enough.
Good luck.
And ignore vdog, he dose'nt know what he's talking about. "naturaly occuring soil", what the hell is that?
Soda bottles over your seedlings? That's great if you want dead plants, high heat, no air cuirculation, great advice.
"The key to succesful outdoor gorilla grows is to scout locations" wrong again, the key to success is to gain knowledge from experienced growers and ignore people talking out thier butt.
When someone on this forum tells you to read the stickies or search the forum, it's not because " They can't answer you question or they don't have the time to share their experiences", it's because you question may seem simple, but the answer is multi-faceted and you'll gain more "useable " knowledge by considdering a range of input and experiences. 
The members of this forum have all the knowledge you need for a successful grow and are willing to share with anyone, but some people ( vdog ) come here expecting someone to take them by the hand and walk them from bean to bud. And when it dose'nt happen, they act like the prom queen that got felt up at the drive-in.


----------



## vdog (Mar 23, 2011)

While I was trying to offer my experience that has worked well for me, I guess another member feels its ok to belittle me publicly. My soda bottles, that I failed to mention, and I do apologize, are 2 liter plastic bottles with the sticker removed, the top and the bottum cut out, so that what is left is a clear plastic cylinder with small slits on the sides for air.  Im sorry I dont know what Im saying, I dont have 25 years of experience, but concerning naturally occuring soil, I couldnt find a scientific name that would support the meaning. I meant soil that is rich enough and will support growing a cannabis plant without humping in soil.  I have grown a plant that produced well in natural ground soil near a body water that did very well.  So I apologize, but yes I know nothing and please disregard, Im a fool that needs someone to hold my hand.

While I can appreciate someone not agreeing with me, its my opinion that the key for *my* gorilla grow is in fact scouting locations, while it may not be the key for everyone, and I apologize for making it a generalized point for success.  I should have referenced myself, while I do believe it is a very important consideration but perhaps not the key to success.  

Cubby you have only further substainuated my point concerning the rude treatment of myself, I hope that God will bless you, and I wish you happy growing!


----------



## Irish (Apr 2, 2011)

hey vdog, why is it that all of your posts are edited on mp? not ALL, just most! whats up with that vdog? it takes away from the original post at what was originally stated, and makes some think that the info your attempting to share is all bull no horns. just a simple question vdog. 

cutthroat, its all good advice here man. you just gotta dig through it and put in the actual work to know what style suits you the best. where i'm at its still far to cold for plants to be put outdoors, so if your in the same region of cold, it gives you a little more time to search out your options. there is nothing like hands on experience. you may kill some off, some may make you a pound of fire smoke, but you gotta get your feet wet to actually call it swimming, ya dig? once your plants are started, if theres issues, give us a look see and we'll help further from there. a pic is worth a thousand words...peace...


----------

